# information about a tractor loader attachment



## onehorseplow (Sep 2, 2008)

i Have a MF 135 tractor that has a wagner iron works loader attachment model # ih 110-1 serial # 276. Tryin to find some information about this loader attacment such as parts ( cylinder and hoses).


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like your FEL is a model for one of the International Harvester tractors that has been adapted to your Massey. The link below is about the best I could come up with. You have probably already seen it. Your best bet is to find a hydraulics shop nearby or a tractor dealer with a good hydraulics shop that can make hoses and rebuild cylinders for you as you need them. 

http://www.wagnercompanies.com/site/viewer.aspx?iid=3868&mname=article&rpid=703


----------



## onehorseplow (Sep 2, 2008)

*thanks for the help*

thanks for the help and fast response.


----------

